# ENDORFIN Bikes



## iNSANE! (31. August 2003)

Hallo, letzten Freitag war ich auf der EUROBIKE in Friedrichshafen.
Dort hatte ich eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten die Macher um die schon jetzt im IBC Forum legendären ENDORFIN Bikes kennen zu lernen. Ebenso ergab sich die Möglichkeit ein paar Fotos für euch zu machen.
Die Räder stehen Qualitätsmäßig auf allerhöchstem Niveau; Schweissnähte, Pulverbeschichtung (matte Farben sind für Bikes einfach SEHR zweckmäßig) und besonders die extrem gut gemachten CNC Teile (Dämpfer Wippe z.B.) heben diese made and developed in Germany  Bikes in den absoluten Olymp  eine absolut ernst zu nehmende Konkurrenz und für uns Biker Alternative zu den Bekannten Rotwild, Bergwerk, Votec und in meinen Augen auch Principia.
Die Jungs waren wirklich sehr freundlich und gaben mir Auskunft über Drehpunkt, Geschichte und andere Dinge der edlen Räder. Einige kennen sie ja schon aus dem IBC Forum. 
Ich hatte auch die Gelegenheit einen Blick auf den neuen Renner zu werfen
Ihr merkt schon, ich schwärme für diese tollen Bikes, und dass tut sicher Jeder der sie live gesehen hat. Wer ein neues Rad sucht, dass nicht jeder hat sollte unbedingt mal unter www.endorfinbikes.de mal einen Blick rein werfen, oder mehr gibts auch unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=70551
Wenn ich etwas mehr Geld hätte würde mir sicher schon eines gehörenENDORFIN macht eben süchtig.

Zum Schluss noch eine Warnung an alle XCler  ENDORFIN Bikes kommt nächstes Jahr mit einem Rennteam; mit gold gepulverten Rahmen. Na dann, Jungs viel Glück mit euren Rädern und: Go for gold!

Die Bilder gibts hier...ein paar Jungs vom IBC hab ich auch getroffen. http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=10594

Na dann viel Spass!


----------



## gemorje (31. August 2003)

das ist ja jemand auf den geschmack gekommen 
schöne fotos haste gemacht, iNSANE (vor allem weil ich 3 mal drauf bin  )
und leute: ihr dürft gespannt sein, es geht noch einiges!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domme (31. August 2003)

Man sieht dich ja nur einmal richtig!

Auf die Teamlackierung dürfen wir wirklich gespannt sein! Man sollte dann mal ein Foto hier rein stellen...


----------



## peppaman (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Hallo, letzten Freitag war ich auf der EUROBIKE in Friedrichshafen.
> Dort hatte ich eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten die Macher um die schon jetzt im IBC Forum legendären ENDORFIN Bikes .....*




wie jetzt, legendär?
hab ich etwas verpasst???


wundert sich
peppa


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok...ok...wenn Du INTENSE als Legende siehst dann geb' ich mich geschlagen, aber dennoch haben die Bikes im IBC schon einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht - wenn du's nochnicht kennst wirds Zeit! 
Schau dir die oben genannten links einfach mal an!
Stay tuned...


----------



## Principia (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *
> 
> Ok...ok...wenn Du INTENSE als Legende siehst dann geb' ich mich geschlagen, aber dennoch haben die Bikes im IBC schon einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht - wenn du's nochnicht kennst wirds Zeit!
> ...



also ich kannte die räder bis gestern noch nicht 
sehen aber ganz nett aus 

gruzz michael


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2003)

Sag ich ja...dann wird's Zeit!
Sie sehen nicht nur smooth aus...sie sind es!


----------



## peppaman (1. September 2003)

okok, 

den "der rahmen ist fertig"-tread hab ich schon vor ein paar tagen gelesen.
aber als besonders legendär hab ich da leider nix im kopf behalten.

als du jetzt von der eurobike berichtet hast, wusste ich schon gar nicht mehr vorum es geht 


das ganze läuft bei mir eher unter:
"klasse, dass es einen neuen heimischen hersteller gibt."

wünsche und gönne viel glück und erfolg!!!



ach ja:
war auch jemand beim Wiesman? da gibt´s auch leckere fully´s.....


gruß
peppa


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Vom Flori hab ichnix gesehen...so ne Messe bringt ihm wohl eh nix. Seine Kunden lernen den Geschmack am "WIESMAN(N)" eben nicht auf der Messe!


----------



## peppaman (2. September 2003)

stimmt.

gestern hab ich auf floris homepage gelesen, dass er nur als besucher unterwegs war.


der arme scheint sich ja "vor aufträgen sowas von nicht retten zu können", das er für weitere promo-aktivitäten keine kapazitäten hat.

...recht so.


gruß
peppa


----------



## Otti (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Hallo, letzten Freitag war ich auf der EUROBIKE in Friedrichshafen.
> Dort hatte ich eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten die Macher um die schon jetzt im IBC Forum legendären ENDORFIN Bikes kennen zu lernen. Ebenso ergab sich die Möglichkeit ein paar Fotos für euch zu machen.
> Die Räder stehen Qualitätsmäßig auf allerhöchstem Niveau; Schweissnähte, Pulverbeschichtung (matte Farben sind für Bikes einfach SEHR zweckmäßig) und besonders die extrem gut gemachten CNC Teile (Dämpfer Wippe z.B.) heben diese made and developed in Germany  Bikes in den absoluten Olymp  eine absolut ernst zu nehmende Konkurrenz und für uns Biker Alternative zu den Bekannten Rotwild, Bergwerk, Votec und in meinen Augen auch Principia.
> ...



Die Bikes sehen recht nett aus.  Leider konnte ich bisher keinen Preis für die Bikes finden.  Wie sind die Preise im Vgl zu Rotwild, Bergwerk + Principia?

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (2. September 2003)

viel billiger!
hardtail:
rahmen: 580
komplett mit xt: ca 1700

fully:
rahmen: 1250incl. dt-swiss dämpfer
komplett ab ca 2000.


----------



## Otti (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *viel billiger!
> hardtail:
> rahmen: 580
> ...



Hmmm... hört sich doch ganz gut an! Aber wie schwer ist denn zB das Hardtail?


----------



## gemorje (2. September 2003)

der fullyrahmen wiegt mit dämpfer ca 2600 gramm
der hardtailrahmen wiegt chromattiert und mehrfach gepulvert ca 1750 gramm


----------



## Buddy (2. September 2003)

@gemorje:

In dem anderen Thread steht aber was anderes zum Preis, nämlich:



> @albandi:
> Der Rahmen kostet komplett mit Dämpfer (X-Fusion 02) 1280,- Euro.
> Alternativ gibts Dämpfer von Manitou oder DT-Swiss.



Also wat denn nu  

Ansonsten kann ich nur wiederholen, dass der Rahmen verdammt gut aussieht (vor allem in schwarz matt). Wollte ja eigentlich auf ein Giant XTC NRS Team sparen, gucken wir mal 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## domme (2. September 2003)

Noch was zum Gewicht vom Hardtail:

wir haben ein Standardhardtail mit XT-Bremsen, XT-Kurbel und XTR-Schaltanlage mit Flaschenhalter etc. auf 10,6 kg gebracht. Hier und da etwas Gewicht gespart, sind also locker knapp 10kg drin. Drunter ist eh nicht mehr großartig sinnvoll...

Gruß,
Dominik


----------



## Principia (3. September 2003)

so mädels,

*bei aller liebe, aber dies geht hier langsam ein wenig in werbung über !!! dafür habt ihr doch den thread in sonstige bikethemen* 

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyewacket (4. September 2003)

Hallo Jungs ;-)

Wenn hier jemand Werbung macht dann Mr Endorfin und ich - alle anderen die hier schreiben sind eigentlich nur "zufriedene Kunden"!!!

Markus


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Oktober 2003)

Will auch so ein Bike haben!!!

Ist echt geil, oder??????????


----------



## gugi (7. Oktober 2003)

Langsam kommt auch mir das alles hier etwas überzogen, künstlich oder sagen wir "kalkuliert" vor ?

Ich find die Bikes auch schön, aber bestimmt stechen sie nicht so hervor wie hier oft getan wird


----------



## alpen-biker (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *
> Ich find die Bikes auch schön, aber bestimmt stechen sie nicht so hervor wie hier oft getan wird  *



Die Bikes sind doch klasse,vielleicht ist das hier was für gugi, sticht garantiert hervor:


----------



## gugi (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alpen-biker _
> *
> 
> Die Bikes sind doch klasse,vielleicht ist das hier was für gugi, sticht garantiert hervor: *



Bist ja ein ganz Witziger


----------



## der alte ron (8. Oktober 2003)

Und was ist da nun so toll und legendär an diesen rädern ? Gut , eine neue bike marke , viel glück wünsche ich , aber sonst ?! Und seit der letzten s-worx serie wissen wir , das man in taiwan auch so sauber wie bei principia schweißen kann . Kaum auf dem markt und schon eine legende ??!! Etwas unglaubwürdig das ganze was hier abgezogen wird , auch wenn die räder wirklich ganz nett aussehen . Sorry INSANE aber das ganze liest sich wie eine produktvorstellung in der bike . 
Nichts für ungut !


----------



## gugi (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *Und was ist da nun so toll und legendär an diesen rädern ? Gut , eine neue bike marke , viel glück wünsche ich , aber sonst ?! Und seit der letzten s-worx serie wissen wir , das man in taiwan auch so sauber wie bei principia schweißen kann . Kaum auf dem markt und schon eine legende ??!! Etwas unglaubwürdig das ganze was hier abgezogen wird , auch wenn die räder wirklich ganz nett aussehen . Sorry INSANE aber das ganze liest sich wie eine produktvorstellung in der bike .
> Nichts für ungut ! *



Ich find auch, das hat alles nen komischen Beigeschmack. gemorje, der ja die Räder live angesehen hat, wird jetzt von Endorfin gesponsort (sorry, aber ganz neutral kann er dann ja auch nicht urteilen) - und INSANE hat sie auch gesehen und hier wird jetzt überschwänglich geschwärmt...

Gerade die Sache mit gemorje zeigt doch, dass



> _Original geschrieben von Dr Einstein _
> *Wenn hier jemand Werbung macht dann Mr Endorfin und ich - alle anderen die hier schreiben sind eigentlich nur "zufriedene Kunden"!!!*



nicht so recht stimmen kann 

Aber gut, eine neue Firma wirds schon schwer genug haben, will ich auch auch nicht weiter stress machen.


----------



## Puls (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

is schon ein bisschen komisch, schade eigendlich hatte ich starkes interesse an dem Hardtail....

mal abwarten.....


aber das Hardtail is schon interesant... aber das hardtail is schon interessant...


----------



## domme (9. Oktober 2003)

Oh Mann,

es funktioniert doch überall!!!

Bohlen hat es vorgemacht!

Es ist sch...egal, ob gut oder schlecht, Hauptsache irgendwie im Gespräch bleiben!

Ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass ihr dann noch Kommentare abgebt! So bleiben die "Neuen" nur weiter im Gespräch!
   

Gruß,
Dominik


----------



## gugi (9. Oktober 2003)

Das hier ist ein Forum, und man kann normal miteinander diskutieren - sollte etwas zu weit gehen, greifen Moderatoren ein.
Und ich sage lieber meine Meinung zu dem, was hier abgeht, als einfach zu schweigen - ich will ja nicht den Umsatz von Endorfin senken, sondern die Leute hier drauf hinweisen, was sie machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domme (9. Oktober 2003)

> sollte etwas zu weit gehen, greifen Moderatoren ein



und genau das hat er schon vor langer Zeit gemacht (Seite 1). Deshalb dachte ich, das Thema wäre erledigt...


----------



## Pyewacket (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *
> 
> nicht so recht stimmen kann
> ...



Doch doch, das stimmt schon......ENDORFIN und EINSTEIN hat zur Zeit nur drei Mitarbeiter, (Alex, Lutz, Markus), deswegen können hier auch nicht mehr schreiben!

Markus


----------

